# Amare starting at center..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anyone think this is a permanent change? They started Donnell and Amare at the 4/5, Denver immediately gave it to Camby in the post and took it right at AS, though he just made 3 really, really dumb fouls in the first half (think only one was on Camby).. I would like to see Zarko and Amare at the 4/5 unless we are playing a team where we need Jahidi's bulk..

Great games from both Amare and Z tonight..

P.S. Did anyone notice Amare and Nene getting into it tonight? They were doing a lot of jabbering at each other, with a lot of rough play.. Amare seems to always step it up against the Nuggz. Too bad no one else did tonight.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

Zarko and Amare make a good pair.

It was a bad loss to the Nuggets, but the form of Stoudemire, Zarko and Barbosa was encouraging. The Matrix was solid too.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I have stated for a while that I think Stoudemire can play C. Besides Shaq and Yao, who is really going to cause Amare problems with Size and Height? No one. So I agree, Zarko and Amare do make a great pair. Zarko and Amare both play good defense and both can block shots and rebound. On teh offensive side of the ball is where the compliment the best. Zarko can play the perimetere and drive and dish to him, where as Amare can go down to the post and dish back out.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Amare is a power forward. Quick, powerful. I think if he plays center on offense his quickness could be underutilized. And on defense he wouldn't be able to hold his own against say even an Ilgauskas.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He looked pretty good when he had like 5 blocks against the Rockets and 4 or so on Ming alone.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

He is a 4... but it seems like D'Antoni wants to play small this season...


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> He is a 4... but it seems like D'Antoni wants to play small this season...


This season.. fine, but next season, he better not think Amare as a center over the Euro talent (Lampe, Zarko, Draft Pick)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Amare is actually better suited to play center than either Cabarkapa or Lampe right now, but it doesn't matter. Voskuhl was out that game.. he's back and starting center, Amare at 4.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He looked pretty good when he had like 5 blocks against the Rockets and 4 or so on Ming alone.


Yeah all of those blocks came from the weakside, Andrei Kirilenko did the same thing. Too bad he can't block him when guarding him on the post. 

Yao would abuse him.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

lol

He stuffed Yao's dunks back into Yao's face.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> lol
> 
> He stuffed Yao's dunks back into Yao's face.


But was he guarding Yao in the post when he blocked him? Yao could shoot over him anytime he wants.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> This season.. fine, but next season, he better not think Amare as a center over the Euro talent (Lampe, Zarko, Draft Pick)


Sure... Amare is not a center... .. but neither Lampe.. and Zarko is more of a SF than a center..
The hope is Lampe.. if he becomes big... He can be an excellent offensive center... D'Antoni in Italy used to play(with the Benetton) with good shoters at the 4 and 5... So Lampe could play outside on O. I'm pretty excited about what Lampe can do this year.. The Suns should play him... because the record doesn't care this season.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Sure... Amare is not a center... .. but neither Lampe.. and Zarko is more of a SF than a center..


I was too lazy to go into detail about Lampe and Zarko's strengths and weaknesses as I have in my previous posts.

So, that being said, I agree that neither Amare, Lampe, or Zarko are centers.. as of now. That exception applies solely to Lampe (Unless Zarko bulks up...) who has the potential to become a center.


----------

